# GeForce 9800GTX vs 9800GT & HD 4830 & HD 4850



## EGS

Hi.

Can anyone please explain to me some clear differences and comparisons between the GeForce 9800GTX and the 9800GT?

Would also really like to compare the GTX to the ATI HD 4830 and the HD 4850, which one is the best, second best, etc, and why. 

Of course, all video cards have the same about of VRAM (1GB). I game and multitask, really want this PC to be the final one before I have to upgrade for another 5 years.


----------



## JTM

EGS said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone please explain to me some clear differences and comparisons between the GeForce 9800GTX and the 9800GT?
> 
> Would also really like to compare the GTX to the ATI HD 4830 and the HD 4850, which one is the best, second best, etc, and why.
> 
> Of course, all video cards have the same about of VRAM (1GB). I game and multitask, really want this PC to be the final one before I have to upgrade for another 5 years.



The cards won't last five years, that's for sure. Well, not if you want to keep playing the latest games and so forth. The 9800GTX is an upgrade to the GT. One has more memory I think. The 4850 is in par with the GTX and a little better in some scenarios I've heard. Can anyone confirm these?


----------



## Droogie

The 9800 GTX has a faster core clock, memory clock, and more stream processors than the 9800 GT, they both have 512mb of GDDR3.

The 4850 directly competes with the 9800 GTX / GTX+


----------



## EGS

Grr there's a GTX+ too? Man these models so confuse me. >.<


----------



## Droogie

EGS said:


> Grr there's a GTX+ too? Man these models so confuse me. >.<



Yea the GTX+ uses newer architecture which runs cooler, and is clocked higher than the GTX.


----------



## EGS

How much better is the GTX+?
And what can the HD 4850 compare to? The GTX or the GTX+, like which is on par and which is better?..


----------



## Droogie

EGS said:


> How much better is the GTX+?
> And what can the HD 4850 compare to? The GTX or the GTX+, like which is on par and which is better?..



I'd say the 4850 beats the GTX by a hair, and is on par with GTX+

If you're going to get one, I'd recommend the 4850 or 9800 GTX+ just because they are just barely more expensive than the 9800 GTX, and the performance increase is worth it.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Yeah I think the GTX+ is actually replacing the GTX line.  At least according to NewEgg's stock.  There's only a few GTX's left.


----------



## EGS

How old is the 9800 series anyway? I mean I see GTX 260 models and crap...video cards are all so confusing to me.


----------



## daisymtc

4850 ~ 9800gtx+ > 9800gtx > 4830 ~ 9800gt


----------



## WeatherMan

4850 is just slightly on top. Costs less.

9800GTX+ will do pretty much whatever you ask it to, plus it has PhysX


----------



## Computer_Freak

but not many games support PhysX, and is it really worth it?


----------



## EGS

So 4850 is still better than the 9800GTX+ ?


----------



## WeatherMan

The following games feature PhysX hardware support:[8]

    * 2 Days to Vegas
    * Adrenalin 2: Rush Hour
    * Age of Empires III (Only on the Mac version)
    * Alpha Prime
    * APB
    * Auto Assault
    * Backbreaker
    * B.A.S.E. Jumping
    * Bet on Soldier: Blackout Saigon
    * Bet on Soldier: Blood of Sahara
    * Bet on Soldier: Blood Sport
    * Beowulf: The Game
    * Bladestorm: The Hundred Years' War
    * Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway
    * Captain Blood
    * CellFactor: Combat Training
    * CellFactor: Revolution
    * City of Villains
    * Crazy Machines 2
    * Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason
    * Dark Physics
    * Desert Diner
    * Dragonshard
    * Dusk 12
    * Empire Above All
    * Empire Earth III
    * Entropia Universe
    * Fallen Earth
    * Frontlines: Fuel of War
    * Fury
    * Gears of War
    * Gears of War 2
    * Race Driver: Grid
    * Gluk'Oza: Action
    * GooBall
    * Gothic 3
    * Gunship Apocalypse
    * Heavy Rain
    * Hero's Journey
    * Hour of Victory
    * Huxley
    * Infernal
    * Inhabited island: Prisoner of Power
    * Joint Task Force
    * Kuma\War
    * Magic ball 3



    * Mafia 2
    * Mass Effect
    * Medal of Honor: Airborne (No Geforce PhysX)
    * Metro 2033
    * Mirror's Edge
    * Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire
    * Monster Madness: Battle for Suburbia
    * Monster Truck Maniax
    * Myst Online: Uru Live
    * Nights: Journey of Dreams
    * Nurien
    * Open Fire
    * Paragraph 78
    * Pirates of the Burning Sea
    * Prince of Persia
    * PT Boats: Knights of the Sea
    * Rail Simulator
    * Red Steel
    * Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends
    * Robert Ludlum's The Bourne Conspiracy
    * Roboblitz
    * Sacred 2
    * Shadowgrounds: Survivor
    * Sherlock Holmes: The Awakened
    * Showdown: Scorpion
    * Silverfall
    * Sovereign Symphony
    * Sonic and the Secret Rings
    * Speedball 2
    * Stoked Rider: Alaska Alien
    * Switchball
    * Tension
    * The Hunt
    * The Stalin Subway
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
    * Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
    * Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas (No Geforce PhysX)
    * Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent
    * Tortuga: Two Treasures
    * Two Worlds
    * Ultra Tubes
    * Unreal Tournament 3
    * Unreal Tournament 3: Extreme Physics Mod
    * Valkyria Chronicles
    * Warfare
    * Warmonger: Operation Downtown Destruction
    * W.E.L.L. Online
    * Winterheart's Guild
    * WorldShift


----------



## EGS

Quick question: Are 2 512mb 9800GTX+'s in SLI better than one 1GB GTX+?


----------



## EGS

EGS said:


> Quick question: Are 2 512mb 9800GTX+'s in SLI better than one 1GB GTX+?


Bump?


----------



## WeatherMan

Yes


----------



## Ramodkk

9800gtx > hd4850 > 9800gt > hd4830


----------



## EGS

ramodkk said:


> 9800gtx > hd4850 > 9800gt > hd4830


So where does the GTX+ come into play with that chart?
And how does the GTX+ compare to the HD 4870 and the GTX 260? 

Also, can you guys explain why 2 512mb GTX+'s in SLI are better than one 1GB GTX+?


----------



## smerk

Two GTX+'s in SLI is almost like having two more processors doing work just on graphics, but with only 512mb of RAM each. One GTX+ with 1gb RAM is just like one processor but with double the amount of memory. Therefore u have much more processing power with two cards in SLI. To my knowledge the memory on graphics cards is not really THAT important, unless u are playing a game that is RAM hungry.


----------



## EGS

So 2x 512mb is faster than the 1GB but still just as much RAM since they're in a dual-channel?...


----------



## Ramodkk

The VRAM is useful when you're playing games in very high resolutions such as a 24" monitor where the resolution is 1920X1600 or something like that. If you have a monitor 19" or less, 512MB is more than enough. 2 x 9800GTX+ 512MB beat 1 x 9800GTX+ 1GB because you have twice the graphic processors. 

It goes like this:

HD4870 ~ GTX260 > 9800GTX+ > 9800GTX ~ HD4850 > 9800GT > HD4830


----------



## EGS

Okay someone please tell me what's so great about the 9800GTX+ black edition? Why is it like $400? Is this a new ++ version or something? What the heck is going on?! What is it???


----------



## EGS

EGS said:


> Okay someone please tell me what's so great about the 9800GTX+ black edition? Why is it like $400? Is this a new ++ version or something? What the heck is going on?! What is it???


Bump, help!


----------



## kookooshortman55

?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150327

$170


----------



## EGS

kookooshortman55 said:


> ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150327
> 
> $170


Someone linked to the XFX one that was $359.99 or something...they bragged it was black edition. I thought it meant it was better or something.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Ohhhh this one?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150342

This is an XFX Black Edition _GTX 285_.  Same company, different card. The Black Edition is just a model that comes factory overclocked.  Nothing really special about the Black Edition, but in this case you are comparing a 9800GTX+ to a GTX 285, in which the GTX 285 is way better.


----------

